# 005522 - Altitude Sensor / Boost Pressure Sensor: Implausible Correlation



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello guys. 

For a few months now , as I don't drive my passat every day anymore and the weather got colder and more moisture in the air , I have started to have some problems with my car. 
If I only drive the car every 3-4 days , first time when I start the engine it will start in limp mode, yes , right from the point where I turn on the engine. 
If I stop the car and take out the key for a few seconds and then start again , then it will start without any problem. 

I tried to read the error and this is what I get : 

005522 - Altitude Sensor / Boost Pressure Sensor: Implausible Correlation 
P1592 - 006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 73794 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.10.06 
Time: 14:44:43 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Torque: 0.0 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
0.00 % 
Voltage: 11.75 V 
Pressure: 1001.1 mbar 
Pressure: 2279.1 mbar 

So as you can see the error comes at 0km/h and 0 Rpm. 

I have reset the error a few times now but it comes again. 
If I drive the car daily , the error won't come or not so often anyway. 

Did anyone else had this problem ? 

Now some other people had this problem before and they said it's the GROUND points in the engine bay. Can that be it ? If yes what ground points are we talking about ? (location). 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome to this part of vwvortex, as an introduction please make sure to have read and understood the additional rules for this specific forum as well as the frequently asked questions. 

Specifically make sure you supply detailed vehicle information like make, model, year, engine type (engine code if possible) as well as other details which could be useful (i.e. have there been repair approaches already or have parts been replaced). 

Even though an Auto-Scan may not contain fault codes, it still holds other vital information which may be useful to answer your specific questions. In many cases its not the obvious things that will help figuring things out, but its the small things that are usually missed. Usually when people ask here they have already checked and done everything within their power, please keep in mind that we cannot answer to things we don't know about. So if you are noticing something that might help, you should mention it as well. 

In addition, our WIKI does have some generic information on this code... 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18000/P1592/005522


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Theresias : thx , I have already read what Ross Tech says about this error , but my error comes when standing still just after inserting the key into ignition. 

My Engine it's a BKP 2.0TDI from 2007 (140 HP OBD tunned to 170HP) 
Drove with the modified software for almost 2 years now without any problems and therefore I don't think the problem is the software on the car , but I suspect the ground points or the sensor itself. 

So I was just asking if anyone else had similar problem and how did they solved it. I've read on some other forums that changing the sensor did not help but checking the ground points did the trick. 

So I am just waiting to see the experience of other drivers with this kind of problem.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As said, please post an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question.


----------



## Eddie Smart (May 8, 2012)

Hi Jaxone, did you fix that problem. I have exactly the same symptoms on my BKP 2.0 tdi engine. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Check the WIKI link, all you need to fix this is there. Known problem for these engines...


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, changed the sensor and problem fixed.
It's kinda hard to see the MAP sensor as it sits on a pressure hose right under the EGR in the front of the engine.
It is also cheap at VW, think I paid like 20-30eur for it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Except that it's not the sensor on most of these 2.0l PPD-TDI engines but rather ground spots, software or the wiring (for which an updated loom is available).


----------



## Eddie Smart (May 8, 2012)

Sebastian, Jaxone, thank you for prompt reply. I found one oxidized ground spot and cleaned it out. Also I fitted used boost pressure sensor. Then I did diagnostic - the fault is gone with engine stopped, ignition ON. So now I will drive it for day or two and check for trouble codes again.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll be happy to check the SW level of the ECM as well, all you guys need to do is post an Auto-Scan which Jaxone never did...


----------



## Eddie Smart (May 8, 2012)

Hi Sebastian, I did diagnostic with Launch x431, it is not as good as VAG, so what info I have to supply to you?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Eddie Smart said:


> Hi Sebastian, I did diagnostic with Launch x431, it is not as good as VAG, so what info I have to supply to you?


A complete *Auto-Scan *using our current *VCDS release:*


----------

